# Global Resorts Network



## tractor (Feb 6, 2007)

Does anyone have any experience with Global Resorts Network?  Sounds too good to be true.  How about Intrawest Club?  Thanks.


----------



## Spence (Feb 6, 2007)

tractor said:


> Does anyone have any experience with Global Resorts Network?  Sounds too good to be true.


You said it.


tractor said:


> How about Intrawest Club?  Thanks.


a reputable outfit as far as developers go. www.clubintrawest.com


----------



## caribbeansun (Feb 7, 2007)

Intrawest Club which is actually Club Intrawest (not that it really matters) is the timeshare arm of Intrawest - they also have a development arm (Playground) and a hotel arm (just called Intrawest I think) so it can get a bit confusing at times.

The TS part that you mentioned is quite reputable although I still wouldn't pay developer prices for TS and would look to the resale market first.


----------



## atbiz (Apr 21, 2007)

Global Resorts Network is for real...and a great deal.  Where else can you get a 
lifetime membership for less than $3000 one time...no recurring fees, no exchange fees, no maintanence fees, and can book weeks at 4-5 star luxury condos for under $300 to $700 as many times as you want.  The company that provides the condos has been doing this for 20 years very successfully.  I'm a member and think it's a fantastic value.



tractor said:


> Does anyone have any experience with Global Resorts Network?  Sounds too good to be true.  How about Intrawest Club?  Thanks.


----------



## Spence (Apr 21, 2007)

atbiz said:


> Global Resorts Network is for real...and a great deal.  Where else can you get a lifetime membership for less than $3000 one time...no recurring fees, no exchange fees, no maintanence fees, and can book weeks at 4-5 star luxury condos for under $300 to $700 as many times as you want.  The company that provides the condos has been doing this for 20 years very successfully.  I'm a member and think it's a fantastic value.


While we all would like to believe what first time poster Atbiz says.  I don't and neither should you.


----------



## AzMin (Apr 21, 2007)

atbiz said:


> Global Resorts Network is for real...and a great deal.  Where else can you get a
> lifetime membership for less than $3000 one time...no recurring fees, no exchange fees, no maintanence fees, and can book weeks at 4-5 star luxury condos for under $300 to $700 as many times as you want.  The company that provides the condos has been doing this for 20 years very successfully.  I'm a member and think it's a fantastic value.



I don't think so. My mother almost got sucked into this MLM scheme.  Yup, multi-level marketing. GRN is all about selling _memberships_ to a club that may or may not deliver. That's how they make money. I suspect AtBiz is a salesman who will make around $1000+ for each membership sold. Before even considering GRN, google Perpetual Leverage and read about it. 

I bought my mother a week from a _legitimate_ reseller.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 21, 2007)

I did research on this company a few weeks ago, when someone on another thread made mention of it.  It is definitely a scam! Stay away everyone and this shill who is posting here about how great it is--well, it is just too obvious.  :annoyed:   

Yes, it is a mult-level marketing scheme!  It is probably illegal.


----------



## smbrannan (Apr 21, 2007)

tractor said:


> How about Intrawest Club?



Lot's of Club Intrawest info here  -->>  http://clubintrawest.pbwiki.com


----------



## JudyS (May 7, 2007)

By the way, I just happened to come across some information on Global Resorts Network.  It is a multi-level marketing scheme.  If you sell a "lifetime membership," you get $1000 and so does your sponsor -- or at least, that's what they are promising people.

My guess is, Global Resorts Network just gets inventory from RCI or II and sells it for prices that equal or exceed the prices available elsewhere.


----------



## JudyS (May 7, 2007)

smbrannan said:


> Lot's of Club Intrawest info here  -->>  http://clubintrawest.pbiwiki.com


Is that URL no longer working?


----------



## smbrannan (May 7, 2007)

JudyS said:


> Is that URL no longer working?



My mistake - there was a typo in the address.

Is should be http://clubintrawest.pbwiki.com


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 30, 2007)

figured I'd chime in here since this came up recently...

GRN approached TUG to inquire about doing banner advertising with us...

I politely declined their request via email yesterday. I then today got an email response to them that only contained 3 words:

I wont repeat these words here...but needless to you say it started with a expletive 4 letter word beginning with F.

I would never condone doing any sort of business that conducts themselves in this fashion.

Just food for thought in case some were still on the fence in regards to the innerworkings of this organization.


----------



## Kagehitokiri (Aug 30, 2007)

HAH, hope you IP banned them 

but why do these vacation club threads always end up here?


----------



## GRN (Sep 4, 2007)

*Global Resorts Network Here is What You Should Know*

I would like to address some of the things said in this forum in regards to Global Resorts Network.

First to the Admin;
The email you received was by an employee that works with me remotely and had been annoyed by your curt attitude by his questions to you when he called to find out info on putting up a banner on your site.
I do not condone and apologize for the remark he responded to your short email back "We are going to pass…" he has been dealt with accordingly and again my apologies this is not how business should be conducted and I do not approve of his tactics.

Now to the nay-sayers about the program;
You all mentioned about what the independent reps make? This is a great program and it is interesting that when the comment writers bought their timeshares they seemed to forget that the amount they paid for the TS was 50% commission to the high pressure salesman that put them in that unit? So everyone gets paid a commission for the sales of a product.
There is a business opportunity to this program but I ONLY fous on the Travel Membership not the recruiting of salespeople.

What no one mentioned is what you are NOT subject to with this membership?

Here is a short list
NO Huge upfront costs
NO Maintenance dues
NO Taxes
NO Blackout Dates
NO Special Assessments
NO Trading Fees
NO TRADING COMPANIES
NO Surprise costs
NO Generational Ownership (your childrens, kids, kid’s don’t get stuck)

*Timeshare Today* states that in 2005 
The average Maintenance fee was $662.42 and will increase 6% per year and that by 2010 those fees will increase to $886.47
*2015 those fees will increase to $1,186.30*
Where will everyone’s income be? Maybe fixed? How then will everyone be able to afford these fees? What if you stop where does your investment go?
Remember these things don’t appreciate in value, just try to take a loan out on one and see what happens.


*Well here is a short list of what you do get*
You get over 5000 resorts worldwide 8 days and 7 nights from $298-$695 per week theses are 4-5 Star Resorts.
Your Membership is *LIFETIME* and willable and can transfer for $75, you can sell your membership with no title fees or no escrow just transfer it and that’s that.
You get *UNLIMITED TRAVEL* worldwide and benefits on Crusies, transportation etc.
You get (3) 1 week certificates to give to friends and family without paying $125 or giving them a silly letter that they are there using your unit.
If you do not use it for 3 years you still own it without paying any yearly fees, try that with traditional Timeshare fractional ownership.

So it is my opinion that you can play the point’s game, try to book a resort 1year in advance and all the rest of the hassles and disappointments listed in numerous posts in this forum.

The trading companies have a monopoly going and you are getting slammed for it year after year. We no longer live in the days of "Book and Go".

Nobody wants to feel that they made a bad decision but if you don’t use your timeshare and you are stuck with it and paying those skyrocketing fees every year than this is far better than the timeshare option.
Some people bout into a timeshare and sever been to the resort other than the first time, never used it, never rented it and paid dues and rising fees every year…what is that all about?

If you use your timeshare every year and enjoy it then congratulations!
Not every person out there is so lucky that is why all these resellers are so busy these days trying to rid people of this financial burden.

I am not trying to sell you anything here, you obviously already own. 
The other people out there locked in a room sitting at these Timeshare presentations in front of some of the greatest salespeople alive, they should know that they do have other options.

Thanks


----------



## LTTravel (Sep 4, 2007)

GRN said:


> I would like to address some of the things said in this forum in regards to Global Resorts Network.
> 
> First to the Admin;
> The email you received was by an employee that works with me remotely and had been annoyed by your curt attitude by his questions to you when he called to find out info on putting up a banner on your site.
> ...



Can you give us a username and password to see your registry. You note that you have 3, 4 and 5 star resorts. I think that the star rating is inflated and even some 5 stars are not 5 stars, so I would never consider a 3 star or rarely a 4 star. And how could we check availability?


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Sep 4, 2007)

I am moving this thread as it is NOT a Destination Club, fractional, etc.


----------



## GRN (Sep 4, 2007)

*Registry Info*

To View Global Resorts Network Registry
go to: http://www.globalresortsregistry.com/
*Login: resort
Password: movie*​
Thank you
www.nolimitresorts.com


----------



## Bill4728 (Sep 4, 2007)

GRN is a travel club which let you buy the left over RCI & II weeks. This is something *anyone* can do and not buy any kind of a membership by using the travel sites associate with RCI and II. ( like snaptravel and condoworld)


----------



## Kagehitokiri (Sep 4, 2007)

as bill said, "vacation clubs" are basically just brokers of TS rentals.

not sure why threads about them get moved here.

re "5 star" etc - there are not many official rating bodies. mobil, AAA, AA, and a french national one i believe. the rest are just made up. mostly lower end properties, although OTOH its seems hip now for luxury properties to label themselves 6/7 star. IIRC the burj al arab was the first to do 6 star.


----------



## GRN (Sep 4, 2007)

Bill,

You are incorrect, snaptravel is owned by RCI and does not sell weeks at $298-$795.


----------



## skinsfan (Sep 4, 2007)

The public can now go to RCI and rent pretty much whatever they want and get last min. rentals for about $300. Why would they want to spend over $3,000 for a membership with GRN?



GRN said:


> Bill,
> 
> You are incorrect, snaptravel is owned by RCI and does not sell weeks at $298-$795.


----------



## Kagehitokiri (Sep 4, 2007)

skinsfan said:


> The public can now go to RCI and rent pretty much whatever they want and get last min. rentals for about $300. Why would they want to spend over $3,000 for a membership with GRN?



so that "GRN" here gets paid?


----------



## skinsfan (Sep 4, 2007)

Kagehitokiri said:


> so that "GRN" here gets paid?



Or you can Sell the plan for them and YOU can get paid with their "get rich quick" proposals littered all over the internet


----------



## LTTravel (Sep 4, 2007)

GRN said:


> To View Global Resorts Network Registry
> go to: http://www.globalresortsregistry.com/
> *Login: resort
> Password: movie*​
> ...



I am willing to listen (at least a little) But how can I check availability?


----------



## KenK (Sep 4, 2007)

GRN:
  I have check your lists before...but many many are not top resorts.

Your office still has the Hollywood Sands and the FF Wyndham Santa Barbara listed, and they have been closed since Wilma ( In Florida)

Many tuggers here are able to get the weeks ( in timeshares, not hotels) from the exchange companies for very cheap....

As you are probably aware, DAE had just posted a list of weeks available for $99.....yes per week....per unit....just need some flexibility.

Someone posted about GRN on scam.com  One of the reps reported the menbership costs nothing...( but never responded when others asked him how).


I don't think your company is a scam.  ( But I lose money on stocks a lot too, remember Cendant?)  

A lot of us here can probably find better deals without joining anything except an exchange company, and now many are free, and many do not even require the rights to a timeshare.


----------



## lease1 (Sep 10, 2007)

*Global Discovery Vacations*

I am a member of the Global Discovery Program and it works great! I just booked two weeks in Maui for April 2008 and no Maint Fees, Special assessments, fixed weeks, etc. Also no tremendous cost to be involved! I am going to sell my timeshares and eliminate the MF. For a $5000 investment, I get four weeks vacation every year. If I travel in peak season, I get two weeks vacation rather than four. They call these weeks stars. I can upgrade my unit with a star as well. The flexibility is tremendous! If I elect not to use them in a given year, my cost is $0. If I want to use the weeks, it costs me only $389 for the year and $96 processing fee for each week booked. So, the most it can cost me in a year for 4 weeks vacation is $773.00!!! That averages out to $193 per week!! I love the program!! 

John


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 4, 2007)

GRN said:


> I would like to address some of the things said in this forum in regards to Global Resorts Network.
> 
> First to the Admin;
> The email you received was by an employee that works with me remotely and had been annoyed by your curt attitude by his questions to you when he called to find out info on putting up a banner on your site.
> I do not condone and apologize for the remark he responded to your short email back "We are going to pass…" he has been dealt with accordingly and again my apologies this is not how business should be conducted and I do not approve of his tactics.




Sorry I didnt notice your reply here earlier...I guess I never came back to the thread.

I really dont care how annoyed he was at any sort of "attitude" he may have perceived.  When anyone calls and asks about banner advertising... I send them to the banner ad page.  Every question is answered there.

 I get perhaps 100 calls and thousands of emails each day....to be honest I dont have time to regurgitate information that is easily found on the website..there just are not enough hours in the day (and in fact here it is at 230am and I am catching up on email and taking care of voicemails) so I point people to the areas of the site that answer their questions.  If they do not find an answer they are welcome to call back and I will help them as best I can.

If it sounds "curt" well I cannot respond to any of that other than generally I am quite polite and professional unless annoyed...and while I dont remember any phone conversation with him...given his email reply I can only imagine he deserved whatever attitude he perceived.

His email asked about grn doing banner advertising, I took some time...did some research...and decided that it was not in our best interests to take on banner advertising for your organization.
I replied back saying we were going to pass.  nothing more...nothing less.

I was told to go F myself.

as far as I am concerned...you and your business are not welcome here after that sort of encounter.

The remaining users are welcome to form their own opinions on your business.


----------



## PC Biz (Nov 11, 2007)

[_Edited to delete info about and link to this person's advertising blog. Advertising and info about a poster's business are not permitted on these forums._ Dave M, BBS Moderator]


----------



## KenK (Nov 11, 2007)

*On GPN*

A MLM

Note info here and on other sites:

http://www.scam.com/showthread.php?p=342291#post342291


----------



## PC Biz (Nov 12, 2007)

KenK said:


> A MLM
> 
> Note info here and on other sites:
> 
> http://www.scam.com/showthread.php?p=342291#post342291



Lots of people dislike MLM on account of innumerable MLM scams over the years, so such negative threads are not surprising.

However, there are far too many satisfied customers using the GRN package to call the company a scam. Sorry about that.


----------



## KenK (Nov 13, 2007)

Most of us tuggers are pretty smart, esp when it comes to rentals of resorts ( condo type)...and do find some good deals.  

I was just looking at the II site, and since I saw the RCI lists on the scam.com site with Wyndham units in AC for $197 a week over thanksgiving ( yes a full week in a 2 bed 2 bath...and then the RCI affinity sites.....for $329 a full week for the UNIT....I figured I'd postsome of the II prices I found here.  

There are for the Orlando Area...and are all in 5 Star Marriotts.  I'm sure GRN has plenty of Marriott 2 bed 2 bath units available as well...but I would assume these prices are about the same as yours?  (PS don't forget the $99.00 weeks per unit from DAE or slightly higher from SFX....both FREE exchange companies).    If you want, I'll list them too.  Maybe you could list them on the Global site.  Remember, this site is an educational site.  We don't push a thing to make any $$$ period on the BBS.  

We teach people not to be taken for a ride...even a pleasant ride...its usually azs it usually turns out to be a fake trip:

These are real rental weeks from a licensed Travel Agency:

You can figure the dates.  The last number before the price is the HOA occupancy limit.  All prices are per unit per week.  The last price is the daily price. A 1-4-4 indicates a full kitchen, L/R, bedroom, D/R D/W. W/D. Higher numerals indicate a biggerunit, as these may be lock offs.

Marriott's Grande Vista Resort• MGV
Orlando, FL, USA
Resort Details & Photos
  	  	Gold
Member 	Interval
Member 	Average Nightly
Rate From 	  	 
Nov 23 2007 - Nov 30 2007 	
0 2 4
0
2
4
	$294.00 	$319.00 	$42.00 	
Nov 24 2007 - Dec 01 2007 	
0 2 4
0
2
4
	$294.00 	$319.00 	$42.00 	
Nov 25 2007 - Dec 02 2007 	
0 2 4
0
2
4
	$294.00 	$319.00 	$42.00 	
Nov 25 2007 - Dec 02 2007 	
1 4 4
1
4
4
	$394.00 	$419.00 	$56.29 	
Nov 26 2007 - Dec 03 2007 	
0 2 4
0
2
4
	$294.00 	$319.00 	$42.00 	
Nov 26 2007 - Dec 03 2007 	
1 4 4
1
4
4
	$394.00 	$419.00 	$56.29 	
Nov 26 2007 - Dec 03 2007 	
2 6 8
2
6
8
	$464.00 	$489.00 	$66.29 	
Nov 29 2007 - Dec 06 2007 	
0 2 4
0
2
4
	$294.00 	$319.00 	$42.00 	
Nov 29 2007 - Dec 06 2007 	
1 4 4
1
4
4
	$394.00 	$419.00 	$56.29 	
Nov 29 2007 - Dec 06 2007 	
2 6 8
2
6
8
	$464.00 	$489.00 	$66.29 	
Nov 30 2007 - Dec 07 2007 	
0 2 4
0
2
4
	$294.00 	$319.00 	$42.00 	
Nov 30 2007 - Dec 07 2007 	
1 4 4
1
4
4
	$394.00 	$419.00 	$56.29 	
Dec 01 2007 - Dec 08 2007 	
0 2 4
0
2
4
	$294.00 	$319.00 	$42.00 	
Dec 01 2007 - Dec 08 2007 	
1 4 4
1
4
4
	$394.00 	$419.00 	$56.29 	
Dec 02 2007 - Dec 09 2007 	
0 2 4
0
2
4
	$294.00 	$319.00 	$42.00 	
Dec 02 2007 - Dec 09 2007 	
1 4 4
1
4
4
	$394.00 	$419.00 	$56.29 	
Dec 03 2007 - Dec 10 2007 	
0 2 4
0
2
4
	$294.00 	$319.00 	$42.00 	
Dec 03 2007 - Dec 10 2007 	
1 4 4
1
4
4
	$394.00 	$419.00 	$56.29 	
Dec 06 2007 - Dec 13 2007 	
0 2 4
0
2
4
	$294.00 	$319.00 	$42.00 	
Dec 06 2007 - Dec 13 2007 	
1 4 4
1
4
4
	$394.00 	$419.00 	$56.29 	
Dec 06 2007 - Dec 13 2007 	
2 6 8
2
6
8
	$464.00 	$489.00 	$66.29 	
Dec 07 2007 - Dec 14 2007 	
0 2 4
0
2
4
	$294.00 	$319.00 	$42.00 	
Dec 07 2007 - Dec 14 2007 	
1 4 4
1
4
4
	$394.00 	$419.00 	$56.29 	
Dec 07 2007 - Dec 14 2007 	
2 6 8
2
6
8
	$464.00 	$489.00 	$66.29 	
Dec 08 2007 - Dec 15 2007 	
0 2 4
0
2
4
	$294.00 	$319.00 	$42.00 	
Dec 08 2007 - Dec 15 2007 	
1 4 4
1
4
4
	$394.00 	$419.00 	$56.29 	
Dec 09 2007 - Dec 16 2007 	
0 2 4
0
2
4
	$294.00 	$319.00 	$42.00 	
Dec 09 2007 - Dec 16 2007 	
1 4 4
1
4
4
	$394.00 	$419.00 	$56.29 	
Dec 09 2007 - Dec 16 2007 	
2 6 8
2
6
8
	$464.00 	$489.00 	$66.29 	
Dec 10 2007 - Dec 17 2007 	
0 2 4
0
2
4
	$294.00 	$319.00 	$42.00 	
Dec 10 2007 - Dec 17 2007 	
1 4 4
1
4
4
	$394.00 	$419.00 	$56.29 	
Dec 10 2007 - Dec 17 2007 	
2 6 8
2
6
8
	$464.00 	$489.00 	$66.29 	
Dec 13 2007 - Dec 20 2007 	
0 2 4
0
2
4
	$294.00 	$319.00 	$42.00 	
Dec 13 2007 - Dec 20 2007 	
1 4 4
1
4
4
	$394.00 	$419.00 	$56.29 	
Dec 13 2007 - Dec 20 2007 	
2 6 8
2
6
8
	$464.00 	$489.00 	$66.29 	
Dec 14 2007 - Dec 21 2007 	
0 2 4
0
2
4
	$294.00 	$319.00 	$42.00 	
Dec 14 2007 - Dec 21 2007 	
1 4 4
1
4
4
	$394.00 	$419.00 	$56.29 	
Dec 14 2007 - Dec 21 2007 	
2 6 8
2
6
8
	$464.00 	$489.00 	$66.29 	
Dec 15 2007 - Dec 22 2007 	
0 2 4
0
2
4
	$294.00 	$319.00 	$42.00 	
Dec 15 2007 - Dec 22 2007 	
1 4 4
1
4
4
	$394.00 	$419.00 	$56.29 	
Dec 16 2007 - Dec 23 2007 	
0 2 4
0
2
4
	$294.00 	$319.00 	$42.00 	
Dec 16 2007 - Dec 23 2007 	
1 4 4
1
4
4
	$394.00 	$419.00 	$56.29 	
Dec 17 2007 - Dec 24 2007 	
0 2 4
0
2
4
	$294.00 	$319.00 	$42.00 	
Jan 03 2008 - Jan 10 2008 	
0 2 4
0
2
4
	$274.00 	$299.00 	$39.14 	
Jan 04 2008 - Jan 11 2008 	
0 2 4
0
2
4
	$274.00 	$299.00 	$39.14 	
Jan 04 2008 - Jan 11 2008 	
1 4 4
1
4
4
	$374.00 	$399.00 	$53.43 	
Jan 04 2008 - Jan 11 2008 	
2 6 8
2
6
8
	$434.00 	$459.00 	$62.00 	
Jan 05 2008 - Jan 12 2008 	
0 2 4
0
2
4
	$274.00 	$299.00 	$39.14 	
Jan 05 2008 - Jan 12 2008 	
1 4 4
1
4
4
	$374.00 	$399.00 	$53.43 	
Jan 06 2008 - Jan 13 2008 	
0 2 4
0
2
4
	$274.00 	$299.00 	$39.14 	
Jan 06 2008 - Jan 13 2008 	
1 4 4
1
4
4
	$374.00 	$399.00 	$53.43 	
Jan 07 2008 - Jan 14 2008 	
0 2 4
0
2
4
	$274.00 	$299.00 	$39.14 	
Jan 07 2008 - Jan 14 2008 	
1 4 4
1
4
4
	$374.00 	$399.00 	$53.43 	
Jan 10 2008 - Jan 17 2008 	
0 2 4
0
2
4
	$274.00 	$299.00 	$39.14 	
Jan 10 2008 - Jan 17 2008 	
1 4 4
1
4
4
	$374.00 	$399.00 	$53.43 	
Jan 10 2008 - Jan 17 2008 	
2 6 8
2
6
8
	$434.00 	$459.00 	$62.00 	
Jan 11 2008 - Jan 18 2008 	
0 2 4
0
2
4
	$274.00 	$299.00 	$39.14 	
Jan 11 2008 - Jan 18 2008 	
1 4 4
1
4
4
	$374.00 	$399.00 	$53.43 	
Jan 12 2008 - Jan 19 2008 	
0 2 4
0
2
4
	$274.00 	$299.00 	$39.14 	
Jan 12 2008 - Jan 19 2008 	
1 4 4
1
4
4
	$374.00 	$399.00 	$53.43 	
Jan 13 2008 - Jan 20 2008 	
0 2 4
0
2
4
	$274.00 	$299.00 	$39.14 	
Jan 14 2008 - Jan 21 2008 	
0 2 4
0
2
4
	$274.00 	$299.00 	$39.14 	
Jan 17 2008 - Jan 24 2008 	
0 2 4
0
2
4
	$274.00 	$299.00 	$39.14 	
Jan 17 2008 - Jan 24 2008 	
1 4 4
1
4
4
	$374.00 	$399.00 	$53.43 	
Jan 18 2008 - Jan 25 2008 	
0 2 4
0
2
4
	$274.00 	$299.00 	$39.14 	
Jan 18 2008 - Jan 25 2008 	
1 4 4
1
4
4
	$374.00 	$399.00 	$53.43 	
Jan 19 2008 - Jan 26 2008 	
0 2 4
0
2
4
	$274.00 	$299.00 	$39.14 	
Jan 20 2008 - Jan 27 2008 	
0 2 4
0
2
4
	$274.00 	$299.00 	$39.14 	
Jan 21 2008 - Jan 28 2008 	
0 2 4
0
2
4
	$274.00 	$299.00 	$39.14 	
Jan 21 2008 - Jan 28 2008 	
1 4 4
1
4
4
	$374.00 	$399.00 	$53.43 	
Jan 24 2008 - Jan 31 2008 	
0 2 4
0
2
4
	$274.00 	$299.00 	$39.14 	
Jan 25 2008 - Feb 01 2008 	
0 2 4
0
2
4
	$274.00 	$299.00 	$39.14 	
Jan 26 2008 - Feb 02 2008 	
0 2 4
0
2
4
	$274.00 	$299.00 	$39.14 	
Jan 26 2008 - Feb 02 2008 	
1 4 4
1
4
4
	$374.00 	$399.00 	$53.43 	
Jan 27 2008 - Feb 03 2008 	
0 2 4
0
2
4
	$274.00 	$299.00 	$39.14 	
Jan 31 2008 - Feb 07 2008 	
0 2 4
0
2
4
	$274.00 	$299.00 	$39.14 

########################################

Horizons by Marriott at Orlando• MHZ
Orlando, FL, USA
Resort Details & Photos  |  Map It!
  	  	Gold
Member 	Interval
Member 	Average Nightly
Rate From 	  	 
Nov 24 2007 - Dec 01 2007 	
1 4 4
1
4
4
	$294.00 	$319.00 	$42.00 	
Nov 25 2007 - Dec 02 2007 	
0 2 4
0
2
4
	$194.00 	$219.00 	$27.71 	
Nov 25 2007 - Dec 02 2007 	
2 6 8
2
6
8
	$364.00 	$389.00 	$52.00 	
Nov 29 2007 - Dec 06 2007 	
0 2 4
0
2
4
	$194.00 	$219.00 	$27.71 	
Nov 29 2007 - Dec 06 2007 	
2 6 8
2
6
8
	$364.00 	$389.00 	$52.00 	
Nov 30 2007 - Dec 07 2007 	
0 2 4
0
2
4
	$194.00 	$219.00 	$27.71 	
Nov 30 2007 - Dec 07 2007 	
1 4 4
1
4
4
	$294.00 	$319.00 	$42.00 	
Dec 01 2007 - Dec 08 2007 	
0 2 4
0
2
4
	$194.00 	$219.00 	$27.71 	
Dec 01 2007 - Dec 08 2007 	
1 4 4
1
4
4
	$294.00 	$319.00 	$42.00 	
Dec 02 2007 - Dec 09 2007 	
0 2 4
0
2
4
	$194.00 	$219.00 	$27.71 	
Dec 02 2007 - Dec 09 2007 	
2 6 8
2
6
8
	$364.00 	$389.00 	$52.00 	
Dec 06 2007 - Dec 13 2007 	
2 6 8
2
6
8
	$364.00 	$389.00 	$52.00 	
Dec 07 2007 - Dec 14 2007 	
0 2 4
0
2
4
	$194.00 	$219.00 	$27.71 	
Dec 07 2007 - Dec 14 2007 	
1 4 4
1
4
4
	$294.00 	$319.00 	$42.00 	
Dec 07 2007 - Dec 14 2007 	
2 6 8
2
6
8
	$364.00 	$389.00 	$52.00 	
Dec 08 2007 - Dec 15 2007 	
0 2 4
0
2
4
	$194.00 	$219.00 	$27.71 	
Dec 08 2007 - Dec 15 2007 	
1 4 4
1
4
4
	$294.00 	$319.00 	$42.00 	
Dec 08 2007 - Dec 15 2007 	
2 6 8
2
6
8
	$364.00 	$389.00 	$52.00 	
Dec 09 2007 - Dec 16 2007 	
0 2 4
0
2
4
	$194.00 	$219.00 	$27.71 	
Dec 09 2007 - Dec 16 2007 	
2 6 8
2
6
8
	$364.00 	$389.00 	$52.00 	
Dec 13 2007 - Dec 20 2007 	
0 2 4
0
2
4
	$194.00 	$219.00 	$27.71 	
Dec 13 2007 - Dec 20 2007 	
1 4 4
1
4
4
	$294.00 	$319.00 	$42.00 	
Dec 13 2007 - Dec 20 2007 	
2 6 8
2
6
8
	$364.00 	$389.00 	$52.00 	
Dec 14 2007 - Dec 21 2007 	
0 2 4
0
2
4
	$194.00 	$219.00 	$27.71 	
Dec 14 2007 - Dec 21 2007 	
1 4 4
1
4
4
	$294.00 	$319.00 	$42.00 	
Dec 14 2007 - Dec 21 2007 	
2 6 8
2
6
8
	$364.00 	$389.00 	$52.00 	
Dec 15 2007 - Dec 22 2007 	
0 2 4
0
2
4
	$194.00 	$219.00 	$27.71 	
Dec 15 2007 - Dec 22 2007 	
1 4 4
1
4
4
	$294.00 	$319.00 	$42.00 	
Dec 16 2007 - Dec 23 2007 	
0 2 4
0
2
4
	$214.00 	$239.00 	$30.57 	
Dec 16 2007 - Dec 23 2007 	
1 4 4
1
4
4
	$304.00 	$329.00 	$43.43 	
Jan 03 2008 - Jan 10 2008 	
0 2 4
0
2
4
	$274.00 	$299.00 	$39.14 	
Jan 04 2008 - Jan 11 2008 	
0 2 4
0
2
4
	$274.00 	$299.00 	$39.14 	
Jan 04 2008 - Jan 11 2008 	
1 4 4
1
4
4
	$374.00 	$399.00 	$53.43 	
Jan 04 2008 - Jan 11 2008 	
2 6 8
2
6
8
	$434.00 	$459.00 	$62.00 	
Jan 05 2008 - Jan 12 2008 	
1 4 4
1
4
4
	$374.00 	$399.00 	$53.43 	
Jan 05 2008 - Jan 12 2008 	
2 6 8
2
6
8
	$434.00 	$459.00 	$62.00 	
Jan 06 2008 - Jan 13 2008 	
0 2 4
0
2
4
	$274.00 	$299.00 	$39.14 	
Jan 06 2008 - Jan 13 2008 	
1 4 4
1
4
4
	$374.00 	$399.00 	$53.43 	
Jan 06 2008 - Jan 13 2008 	
2 6 8
2
6
8
	$434.00 	$459.00 	$62.00 	
Jan 10 2008 - Jan 17 2008 	
0 2 4
0
2
4
	$274.00 	$299.00 	$39.14 	
Jan 10 2008 - Jan 17 2008 	
1 4 4
1
4
4
	$374.00 	$399.00 	$53.43 	
Jan 10 2008 - Jan 17 2008 	
2 6 8
2
6
8
	$434.00 	$459.00 	$62.00 	
Jan 11 2008 - Jan 18 2008 	
2 6 8
2
6
8
	$434.00 	$459.00 	$62.00 	
Jan 12 2008 - Jan 19 2008 	
0 2 4
0
2
4
	$274.00 	$299.00 	$39.14 	
Jan 12 2008 - Jan 19 2008 	
1 4 4
1
4
4
	$374.00 	$399.00 	$53.43 	
Jan 13 2008 - Jan 20 2008 	
0 2 4
0
2
4
	$274.00 	$299.00 	$39.14 	
Jan 20 2008 - Jan 27 2008 	
0 2 4
0
2
4
	$274.00 	$299.00 	$39.14 	
Jan 24 2008 - Jan 31 2008 	
0 2 4
0
2
4
	$274.00 	$299.00 	$39.14 	
Jan 27 2008 - Feb 03 2008 	
0 2 4
0
2
4
	$274.00 	$299.00 	$39.14 	
Jan 31 2008 - Feb 07 2008 	
0 2 4
0
2
4
	$274.00 	$299.00 	$39.14 	
Jan 31 2008 - Feb 07 2008 	
2 6 8
2
6
8
	$434.00 	$459.00 	$62.00


----------



## PC Biz (Nov 21, 2007)

Ken K, what is the cost of using the II site membership?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Nov 21, 2007)

PC Biz said:


> Ken K, what is the cost of using the II site membership?




$89 per year.


----------



## PC Biz (Jan 11, 2008)

rickandcindy23 said:


> $89 per year.



I did a little research on the II membership. Here is a good write up:

http://www.sellmytimesharenow.com/Interval_International_timeshare.html

Here's a quote: "to become a member of Interval International, you must be an owner of an II timeshare resort property."

So to become an owner, we're talking about maybe $14K up front plus annual maintenance fees, and then you can get all those great deals.

It seems to me that GRN is still the better deal. $2,995 up front, and pay as you go with weekly rates of $298 to $799. In fact, you could choose the $298 deals (Hot Weeks) for all of your travel needs if you wanted to. No blackout weeks or maintenance fees, and you can travel for as many weeks as you would like.


----------



## grntraveler2 (Jan 18, 2008)

I recently stayed in Hawaii at the Kona Hawaiian Village. It was a 4 star resort. I paid only $299 for the week with the Global Resorts Network Membership I bought a while back. I was skeptical about it but it really is a lifetime membership backed by a 21 year old timeshare company. It allows you after you get the membership to travel as much as you want at 4 and 5 * resorts for dirt cheap (like 299-699) a week. I dont know why anyone would pay $10k-30 for a timeshare when they can travel like this for peanuts. I look forward to getting the same deal in Rome in May. I hope everyone has a great travelling 2008! Global Resorts Network rocks!

Chris 
vacationofwealth@gmail.com
312-224-8859


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 18, 2008)

im constantly amazed at these attempts.


----------



## Makai Guy (Jan 18, 2008)

grntraveler2 said:


> I recently stayed in Hawaii at the Kona Hawaiian Village. It was a 4 star resort. I paid only $299 for the week with the Global Resorts Network Membership I bought a while back. I was skeptical about it but it really is a lifetime membership backed by a 21 year old timeshare company. It allows you after you get the membership to travel as much as you want at 4 and 5 * resorts for dirt cheap (like 299-699) a week. I dont know why anyone would pay $10k-30 for a timeshare when they can travel like this for peanuts. I look forward to getting the same deal in Rome in May. I hope everyone has a great travelling 2008! Global Resorts Network rocks!
> 
> Chris
> vacationofwealth@gmail.com
> 312-224-8859


Same poster entered an almost exact replica of this post in a different thread, except he sited a different resort in a different location with a price that is $1 different.  These posts appear to be a concerted effort by a number of individuals to promote the Global Resorts Network multilevel marketing program, in defiance of our no advertising rules.


----------

